# Brunners mantis ooth



## rlechols (Jul 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a good picture of what a brunners mantis ooth looks like? And, do adults have a full set of wings?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 8, 2006)

Brunneria Borealis oothecae







Adult B. Borealis has a pair of short/small wings


----------



## rlechols (Jul 9, 2006)

The reason I ask is because my B. Borealis laid what appeared to be 2 small ooths today. I wasn't sure they were ooths; they are only 1/2 cm each! I think it was supposed to be one ooth, but for some reason she picked up and moved a little while in the laying process. I didn't even know she was an adult, because I kept thinking her wings would get bigger, and she is only about 3 inches long. Now that I look at the ooth up close, I can see a few eggs very clearly.

Now I have more questions:

Since the ooth is in two pieces with eggs exposed, will it hatch?

What conditions does it need to hatch? (temp, humidity)

How long will it take to hatch?

How many nymphs are usual?

Will she lay more ooths and how long inbetween?

Sorry for so many questions Yen, but this is my first experience with B. Borealis. Thanks!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 9, 2006)

hey i here that they are all female and they always lay fertile ooths without being mated is this true?


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, Brunerria are parthenogenetic.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 9, 2006)

awsome i want one


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 10, 2006)

Rachel, my response in blue text......

Since the ooth is in two pieces with eggs exposed, will it hatch?

Yes

What conditions does it need to hatch? (temp, humidity)

80-90F, 70% humidity, spray twice a day but good air ventilation

How long will it take to hatch?

Start to hatch in 3-6 months, continue for another 3-9 months

How many nymphs are usual?

10 - 30 nymphs, depending on ootheca size

Will she lay more ooths and how long inbetween?

yes, once every 2-3 weeks, up to around 15-18 ooth

3" B. Borealis is undersize, it shouldn't be found in VA. Is she captive bred? Do you have a pic? However, she is adult eventhough her wing is smart or undersize. Unless it is a different species.


----------



## rlechols (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Yen--this is one of the B. Borealis mantids I got from you some months ago. Out of the two, one grew faster and always ate better. That one died in a molt a month ago--I'm afraid I didn't keep it humid enough. The smaller, weaker one, which doesn't eat well at all, is the one that laid the ooth in two pieces. I will try to take a picture and post it here for you to see.

It seems to me that it's a lot of work to hatch an ooth--so much time and care for only a few nymphs! We'll see what happens...thanks for your input.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 11, 2006)

No problem, now that may explain why she is undersize. Usually the weaker B. Borealis doesn't survive the first or second molt, i am surprised she made it to adulthood. Feed her grasshopper (BB favorite) and gutloaded crickets, and also wild caught moth and flies and hopefully that will improve the egg laying process. ALso spray plenty of water. Good luck.


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 11, 2006)

Yen

are these the species you recently posted a picture of as a community with lots very close to each other?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't remember which pic but i believed you are refering to the one where i have around 15-20 of them together in a huge plastic container. Eventually they were re-grouped into different cages with 2-4 in each, and that's when I lost 2-3 through cannibalism. The reason i separated them was because this species was captured in a group of 2-3 in an area of about 5 sq ft, so i thought having two to three of them would be alright, they laid ooth in the same cage and have no problem feeding together.


----------

